

Guy Steele: Types and Run-time Types - kssreeram
http://projectfortress.sun.com/Projects/Community/blog/TypesAndRunTImeTypes?src=rss

======
blasdel
At their core, these two techniques are not the same thing at all:
<http://www.pphsg.org/cdsmith/types.html>

